# Another lake house project.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Got in with a higher end builder and started our first job for them and it went fairly well turned out nice. 

Here are a few shots of the finished products


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Couple more


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Look's top shelf, I really like the look of the wood with metal spindles...


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

clean work!!.... you guys do the cabinets as well??.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

What wood species,.. stain,finish combo on the stairs, handrail, and trim pack?


----------



## Cecil Basil (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

jonathanthepainter said:


> What wood species,.. stain,finish combo on the stairs, handrail, and trim pack?


Wood was knotty pine 

Circa 1850 conditioner
1 coat of dark walnut wiping stain 
3 coats varathane satin finish urethane on stairs and handrails 

Trim in home was just preprimed mdf. We used ultra spec on this place


----------

